# How adorable is this tiny octopus?



## Warrigal (Aug 21, 2021)

What is it about this photo that causes Australians to shudder?
Why this reaction - "_Every Australian on Earth just collectively gasped!_" ?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2021)

At first glance, the blue-ringed octopus looks perfectly innocuous. Its psychedelic coloring and pint-sized packaging make it seem more adorable than alarming. But don’t let its cuddly exterior fool you: this tiny octopus can kill you. And quickly.

Although all octopuses (as well as cuttlefish and some squid) are venomous, the blue-ringed octopus is in a league of its own. Its venom is 1,000 times more powerful than cyanide, and this golf-ball sized powerhouse packs enough venom to kill 26 humans within minutes. It’s no surprise that it’s recognized as one of the most dangerous animals in the ocean.


----------



## Devi (Aug 21, 2021)

I wonder if that's why the person holding it seems to be wearing some sort of torn-up glove on one hand — but the other hand is bare.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 21, 2021)

Devi said:


> I wonder if that's why the person holding it seems to be wearing some sort of torn-up glove on one hand — but the other hand is bare.


It is an optical illusion because the hand is semi immersed in the water. He has no protection at all.


----------



## Devi (Aug 21, 2021)

Oh, I see. Sounds dangerous.

Thanks.


----------



## Lara (Aug 21, 2021)

I suspect, if this Blue-Ringed Octopus has enough venom to kill 26 humans within minutes,
then the octopus must be photoshopped onto the hand. But it's a beautiful photo and fun to see.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2021)

Lara said:


> I suspect, if this Blue-Ringed Octopus has enough venom to kill 26 humans within minutes,
> then the octopus must be photoshopped onto the hand. But it's a beautiful photo and fun to see.


Good point Lara...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 21, 2021)

Lara said:


> I suspect, if this Blue-Ringed Octopus has enough venom to kill 26 humans within minutes,
> then the octopus must be photoshopped onto the hand. But it's a beautiful photo and fun to see.


It's not photoshopped. The octopus is not aggressive but if it feels threatened it will bite. The blue rings only appear when it is agitated. That one is flashing a warning. If he just lowers his hands into the water and lets it float away he will be fine. If he plays with it, he won't be.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 22, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> The octopus is not aggressive but if it feels threatened it will bite.


Great picture!  I have always wanted to see one in the wild, but that would be a long trip for me.

We also had small octopi in Florida, not nearly so colorful.  And not poisonous.  I have handled many octopi from the small ones to much larger, never been bit.  I used to set stone crab traps, all too often all I got was a bunch of empty crab shells and an octopus in the trap.  Often thought about keeping and eating them, but I never did.  The largest octopus I have seen close up was one caught whilst fishing in Alaska, tentacles almost 6 feet long!  A beautiful creature.

The octopi I am familiar with change color to disguise themselves, usually to match the bottom.  When diving it can be a startling site to see a big eyeball or two on the bottom, and then start to make out the camouflaged octopus.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 22, 2021)

Have seen documentaries of this purple octopus and that tiny jellyfish that is almost impossible for swimmers to see.

Watched Steve Irwin, couldn't believe some of the things he did;
either he didn't play with the purple octopus and the tiny jellyfish, or if he did, i missed it.

I find the Aussies as people i'd like to be around, but they have so many critters that will kill you.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 22, 2021)

You only have to worry about the ones that want to eat you. 
The rest leave you alone if you extend them the same courtesy.

But a good rule of thumb is to wear gloves when gardening, long pants when bushwalking and never, ever, insert a finger into any holes. 

The tropics have their own rules. Crocodiles hide in water holes and can run faster than you think. Stone fish hide under sand so wear sneakers when wading. Sharks live in the sea so only swim between the flags at patrolled beaches. Stay out of the sea during the Irukandji jellyfish season. 

Better still, just swim in a pool at your resort and you will live.


----------



## Shero (Aug 22, 2021)

Beautiful creatures and no need to worry even when it crawls over your scuba mask while diving. It's just curious


----------

